# 404-error & .htaccess??



## wo0zy (21. August 2001)

hi

auf http://www.404lounge.net oder so steht das man die 404-errorseiten mit ner .htaccess-datei besimmt kann, doch bei mir funzt das irgendwie nich, woran liegt das?


in der .htaccess-datei steht folgendes: "ErrorDocument 404 /inhalt/404.html"

könnt ihr mir irgendwie helfen??


----------



## Dunsti (25. August 2001)

Du musst im Verzeichnis /inhalt/ eine Datei "404.html" ablegen. Diese wird dann aufgerufen, wenn ein 404 Fehler auftritt.

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## wo0zy (25. August 2001)

hab ich ja, aber irgednwie geht es trotzdem nich!

vieleicht hab ich die datei auch einfachnur falsch abgelegt, sie liegt auf meinem ftp unter public_html is das richtig, oder soll sie in den bin ordner?


----------



## discoguide24.de (17. September 2001)

dein provider muss das auch noch unterstüzen - hab z.b. schon bei problemen mit nt servern gehört... da hab ich das gleiche prob!


----------



## wo0zy (17. September 2001)

also, bei meinem provider läuft linux und der apache!

da sollte das doch eigentlich gehen oder??


----------



## discoguide24.de (18. September 2001)

hmm ??

seltsam - sollte, aber richte dich doch mal an deinen provider - sowas
gehört doch mal wohl zu einem guten servie


----------



## loki2002 (17. Januar 2002)

wahrscheinlich ist das anlegen von .htaccess dateien auf dem server nicht erlaubt.. nimm mal kontakt mit deinem provider auf.. vielleicht hebt er ja die sperrung auf.


----------



## wo0zy (17. Januar 2002)

hab ich shcon getan, und es ging auch irgendwann, danke an alle!!


----------



## mageDSA (2. Juli 2002)

Hi Leute

Ich hab es in dem Augenblick auch gerade gemacht.

Die error Codes 400 - 401 - 403 - 404 hinterlegt.

Ging nur mit Hilfe meines Providers.

Ich hab vorher ne .htacces Datei angelegt und zack ging meine Seite nichmehr ;-) 

Nunja es geht jetzt  

.htaccess Datei ist normaler weiße ne versteckte Datei für Unix Maschine nur so als Info wers noch nicht weiß ansonsten /Klugscheiss Modus aus :-( 

Bis dann

mageDSA


----------



## Christoph (2. Juli 2002)

wo is der Knopf? ^^


----------

